# Rescue Kes in her new home



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thought i would share some photo's of the rescue kitten Kes, taken in her new home.


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

She's gorgeous CC but this is terrible i have always been a dog lover we only had cats for Sal but now i find i'm loving loads of them


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im still trying to find the words to write on Sals thread with Flossy, but its so upsetting i just cant type on that thread just yet, poor Sal, she does a fantastic job with so many cats/kittens and has all the heartache aswell.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh CC she is beautiful, I always knew she was and in the right environment she looks like she is flourishing.

I'm so happy she is being spoilt. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh my goodness, what a beautiful little princess she is


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy Ending..... She certainly looks settled and at home


----------

